# BF P&P HID KIT's are here!



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Guy's & and Gal's Got my plug & play kit from EagleEye Lights on the way, should be here next week. Everyone who was on the waiting list should be getting an email from Jessica soon to order. This is the first run, with the rest being available starting next week for everyone. I will post when they are installed ;]
The email i recieved....Dave,Thank you so much!As a sign of our appreciation, I went ahead and threw in the shipping for free. =)You should get the PayPal request shortly.The HIDKBF will be available next week. I have a waiting list so those kits are almost gone too. It is first come first serve so I foresee to have these kits moving in and out pretty quickly.We are working on some new decals right now. Check back with me in a few weeks and I should have them in stock again!All of your support and enthusiasm definitely made this kit possible, so thank you very much!JessicaEagle Eye Lights


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's cool. I might contact them and see about getting them here as a sponsor.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

how much?


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

What's the web site?


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

oops! _oops... Pm him that please.... at least until I have time to contact them  _


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Soon as I get the money this is what ill be getting


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

kinda pricey compared to the ebay $40+ wire special.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just might have to get a set.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

200.00? Not sure if I could handle that price for a plug and play kit, but for those that want it, there's a price to pay. I paid 40.00 for my ebay specials and had them over a year so far. Take some pics of how they hook into the factory wiring and hook to power. Curious to know how they did it.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I bought mine for $60, from top hid kits, they were plug and play (NO wiring at all) and a lifetime warranty on bulbs AND ballasts...


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

J2! said:


> I bought mine for $60, from top hid kits, they were plug and play (NO wiring at all) and a lifetime warranty on bulbs AND ballasts...


site??


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

We had a thread on this b4.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Post up some pics of the kit when you get it DaBrute.


----------



## cheapthrills (Apr 7, 2009)

DaBrute said:


> Hey Guy's & and Gal's Got my plug & play kit from EagleEye Lights on the way, should be here next week. Everyone who was on the waiting list should be getting an email from Jessica soon to order. This is the first run, with the rest being available starting next week for everyone. I will post when they are installed ;]
> The email i recieved....Dave,Thank you so much!As a sign of our appreciation, I went ahead and threw in the shipping for free. =)You should get the PayPal request shortly.The HIDKBF will be available next week. I have a waiting list so those kits are almost gone too. It is first come first serve so I foresee to have these kits moving in and out pretty quickly.We are working on some new decals right now. Check back with me in a few weeks and I should have them in stock again!All of your support and enthusiasm definitely made this kit possible, so thank you very much!JessicaEagle Eye Lights


So where do the ballasts go on these?


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry bout the link mistake, my bad! Yes they r a little pricey, but they are an excellent kit. 
Metalman... As soon as they arrive pics will follow. ;]


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

Gallop said:


> site??


 
I think he means for an arctic cat. Mine were as cheap as that for my prowler, maybe cheaper. pm me if you want to know where i go them from. That is where i got the ones that are goin in the brute, but they sure aint plug n play. Im ok with that for $140 less.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm working on it :bigok: Trying to get ya'll the hook up on a discount.. just give me time...  No promises but, just want ya'll to know im goin to bat for ya & swinging hard as I can! :rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

200 plus dollars or 60 dollars on ebay dunno thats a hard decision ..


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

These are the ONLY p&p kit available for the brutes, and they won't be available for another week or so. 
The best thing is they are reversable and SUPER easy to install, unlike the $40-60 mod jobbers.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i dont think u could get us no 40 or 50% discount to put it where i would call reasonable tho p425 but im sure their sponsership ship would help out our members with other atvs cuz they r already way better priced. i dont understand how a kit for a brute could b so much more than others, only difference in the brands should b the connector which i could get at radio shack for $5 and they would have to change the bulb base


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

One reason they are probably so high, is monopoly. They know they have the (quoting someone else) "only P&P on the market" so... I guess they figure they can charge what they want.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

If thats the case thats not right. But what ya gona do? If you want them that bad your gona have to pay the price or wait for some compitition. It will come sooner or later. Hopefully P425 you can get a REALLY good discount cause I'd love a set but couldn't spend that much and don't want to hack up my wires. So I guess I'll be waiting a little longer.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

y do i keep hearing "hack up my wires" it is suck and easy wiring job. the hardest part of the whole mod is gutting the old light and placing and sealing the hid bulb. the wires r simple and can b setup to where u can go back to stock if u install connectors


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

No way I'd pay $200 for bulbs and ballasts. I've got $46 in my plug and play HID kit for the Grizz. I guess if I rode more at night I'd find a reason to spend $200 on lights, but just can't justify it.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

im guessing u can give it a year and the price will b closer to the $50 mark when they realize sales are extremely low


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

byrd said:


> im guessing u can give it a year and the price will b closer to the $50 mark when they realize sales are extremely low


^^that's what I'm thinking. When you can buy a kit for $25 or $35, you're paying way too much if you're spending over $100 for HIDs. JMO.


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

Well, when you do a limited production run on something, it cost more, the less you make.

kinda like a motor for a ferrari cost more than the 5.3 outa my chevy truck, there are more 5.3's so you can buy them cheaper.

if they were $100 I think they would sell like hot cakes, dont think you will see them at $50 anytime soon, since this bulb dont fit anything else. unlike the artic cat ones that fit vehicles, fog lights I think.

lol, that plug and play in my prowler was nice though, but I dont mind makin the regular lights fit, with a 3yr old and another on the way, I gotta go cheap


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

byrd said:


> y do i keep hearing "hack up my wires" it is suck and easy wiring job. the hardest part of the whole mod is gutting the old light and placing and sealing the hid bulb. the wires r simple and can b setup to where u can go back to stock if u install connectors


 
I will agree with you cause I have seen the excellent how tos. Just don't want to dig into it cause knowing me I'll get most of the way into it and something will go wrong and I'll be lost. Then the fuse gets lit... Love the look of the hid but am to lazy to do it the inexpensive way. So Ill wait a little longer.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

how many k are they


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

brute for mud said:


> how many k are they


Says 6000k on their website. 35w slim ballast. Kinda sucks you can't pick different colors. I like my 5000k, no blue, all white.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

DLB said:


> Says 6000k on their website. 35w slim ballast. Kinda sucks you can't pick different colors. I like my 5000k, no blue, all white.


 
Is this where the change is from solid white to the start of blue?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

spend 45 on ebay and the rest on teryx bevel gear swap .. but hey to each there own


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

eagleeye76 said:


> Is this where the change is from solid white to the start of blue?


Yes, 6000k has a slight blue tint to it. 5000k is pure white.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

What color is the kit blue or white?


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

The kit comes with 6000k bulbs, which have a hint of blue. Anything lower than 5000k is going to have a yellow tint (about like stock lighting), and anything above 5000k is going to have a bluish tint. Here's a chart:


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

DLB said:


> No way I'd pay $200 for bulbs and ballasts. I've got $46 in my plug and play HID kit for the Grizz. I guess if I rode more at night I'd find a reason to spend $200 on lights, but just can't justify it.


This is why I ordered them because I need more light when filming at night, my contour cam doesn't pick up sh*t at night with the stockers. I also bought them because I was a player in getting them made. there was a need for them and no one eles was interested in making them for our brutes {yet}. I doubt we will see them as low as $50 but maybe $120 ish. in a year or so =[


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> One reason they are probably so high, is monopoly. They know they have the (quoting someone else) "only P&P on the market" so... I guess they figure they can charge what they want.


That's right! Kinda like pharmacuticals....the company enjoys monopoly rights for 3yrs then everyone eles can manufacture the drug. Only diff here is no mandatory 3yr wait, but might take that long before another company jumps on the Brute P&P bandwagon =[


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Have you hooked them up yet


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

cheapthrills said:


> So where do the ballasts go on these?


I will post the pics of the kit and the install when they arrive.


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

price will drop soon when competitors get a set and start making them as well. Then its gunna be just like the ebay specials. well prolly $60 a set....


----------



## x rated mudders (Aug 29, 2009)

i did mine this week also $50 from ebay no wiring plug n play also !!


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

x rated mudders said:


> i did mine this week also $50 from ebay no wiring plug n play also !!


 
pm me a link please, thanks.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Just to get confirmation that when you talking plug and play ebay specials you are meaning the wiring but still have to drill the bulbs, correct?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i agree with hubbard1506


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

I wonder if kfx bulbs fit in the place of brute bulbs? hmm, they offer a bunch of kits for kfx's, I will have to check it out when I get home, cant look at ebay at work.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I doubt it I think they are the same as prairies, brute SRA and teryx


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

oh so kfx=prairie, trex,and sra brutes? 

so the irs brute is diff from the sra on bulbs, never had any go out yet, might should keep my prairie


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Its a different socket. I've never had a stock one go out but the hid,s are a lot brighter is why I changed. There's nothin wrong with the bulbs


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

DLB said:


> Yes, 6000k has a slight blue tint to it. 5000k is pure white.


Yep the 6K's have a just a slight blue color but its very slight. The blue is much more noticeable in the 8K's

Those are my 35W skim ballast 6K's in my avatar.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I want some blue blue ones but its a pain to do it the other way


----------



## x rated mudders (Aug 29, 2009)

i dnt have to drill da bulbs just the back part of the housing to run the wires .. and what i mean about plug in play no cutting or splicing or having to run any into the fuse box like the one in the how to


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

x rated mudders said:


> i did mine this week also $50 from ebay no wiring plug n play also !!


could you pm me the link
thanks


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

trailmaker said:


> could you pm me the link
> thanks


 
me too !!!!!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

might as well PM me that link too. I've been thinking about doing this. I just put my bike back together after installing the oil cooler in the factory water rad. location, and I don't know how fired up I am about taking it all back apart. I am tempted too, though


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Just post the link save from pming everyone


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bruterider27 said:


> Just post the link save from pming everyone


Tellin someone to break rules? That's not nice.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

That braking rules to post a link?


----------



## x rated mudders (Aug 29, 2009)

i just got on ebay bought the cheapest ones i could find at the time. The bulb size is 9006. I figured I would have to drill and cut ... they are not exacttly plug in play.. All you have to do to make them plug and play is take off the end cover of ur hid kit, expose the connection, and plug them into ur stock harness. The only hole I had to make was the black cover of the housing to run the wires through.


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

I wish that was written in plain English... I want HIDS but I'm not looking to chop up my housing... Nor do I really want to spend $200 for them... Can anyone translate x rated mudders?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

DRZfour00 said:


> I wish that was written in plain English... I want HIDS but I'm not looking to chop up my housing... Nor do I really want to spend $200 for them... Can anyone translate x rated mudders?


eye cleaned it up sum 4 u. hp it hlps u reed it btr.  :bigok: Maybe I should bump up the forum ettiquite thread..... :rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

ROTFLMAO :haha:


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks Polaris, it still doesn't explain if he had to modify the bulb housing or not...


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

DRZfour00 said:


> Thanks Polaris, it still doesn't explain if he had to modify the bulb housing or not...


No, he cut his headlight assemblies instead.


----------



## x rated mudders (Aug 29, 2009)

lol sorry bought that guys kinda hard to explain i should just write up a how to for it


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

pictures would go along way on the explaining


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

x rated mudders said:


> lol sorry bought that guys kinda hard to explain i should just write up a how to for it


I'D like to buy a punctuation mark please Pat
.


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

i just broke of the glass from the stock bulb...drilled it out to fit a H3 bulb to fit through....then clear epoxied it into the stock base of the bulb...then wired it up wit a relay...using the high beam side to signal the relay..that way u can run wit park bulbs only.which looks really cool wit LEDs in the parklights


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

I recieved my P&P kit last week and the kit looks very well made, but it's been -10 to -30C for the past week! Wednesday the temps are to climb to -3 to 1C so i will install them then and post pics with how to. Sorry for the delay folks =]


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

That ain't that cold get out there and install them. Lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Westerners....-30, what a B.C. wimp....lol


----------

